# ipad et mot de passe wifi



## kerleano (6 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

Voilà mon problème : j'ai un Ipad tout neuf, et chez moi, quand je veux  rejoindre mon "réseau", je tape le mot de passe qui me permet de faire  tourner en wifi mon MacBook et mon Mac mini. Mais le message qui  s'affiche sur l'iPhone est "impossible de se connecter au réseau" (suivi  du nom du réseau). 

Quand on est en livebox, on tape le code WEP, mais quand on a un modem  ethernet sagem fast 1201, est-ce qu'il y a quelque chose de spécial?  
Je tape le mot de passe de mon réseau (airport pour mac mini et macbook) mais l'iphone fait comme si il ne reconnait pas. 

Je veux bien essayer de modifier la configuration du modem, mais le  192.168.1.1 ne s'affiche pas (délai de connexion trop long...). 

J'ai fait quelques recherches sur le forum, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de solution. J'y retourne quand même. Merci


----------



## r e m y (6 Décembre 2010)

C'est bien le nom et le mot de passe du réseau Airport qui a été créé qu'il faut saisir.... bizarre que ça ne fonctionne pas


----------



## Le docteur (6 Décembre 2010)

Ne faut-il pas "déclarer" ses ordinateurs ou les "appareiller" sur une LiveBox ? (question, je n'y connais rien en LiveBox)


----------



## r e m y (6 Décembre 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ne faut-il pas "déclarer" ses ordinateurs ou les "appareiller" sur une LiveBox ? (question, je n'y connais rien en LiveBox)



Mais justement... il indique ne pas avoir de livebox mais un "modem" Ethernet relié à une borne Airport


----------



## Powerdom (7 Décembre 2010)

Attention, il faut respecter les majuscules.


----------



## kerleano (7 Décembre 2010)

J'ai tout essayé, maujuscules, minuscules...


----------



## Powerdom (7 Décembre 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ne faut-il pas "déclarer" ses ordinateurs ou les "appareiller" sur une LiveBox ? (question, je n'y connais rien en LiveBox)



Non plus maintenant.



As tu essayé de redémarrer la borne depuis l'application Utilitaire Airport ?


----------



## kerleano (7 Décembre 2010)

Non je n'ai pas encore fait ça, je verrai ce soir en rentrant.


----------



## kerleano (7 Décembre 2010)

Problème résolu:

Pour rejoindre le réseau wifi "familial"  (airport/modem ethernet), je suis allé dans admin utilitaire airport,  puis dans "configurer" puis "accès" . Cliquer sur + pour ajouter les  appareils autorisés à rejoindre le reseau (iphone & ipad): il faut  entrer l'adresse wifi de l'appareil qu'on souhaite ajouter. Sur iphone  ou ipad, aller dans "réglages", puis "informations", dérouler presque  jusqu'en bas à "adresse wifi", c'est là que se trouve le code. Cliquer  sur "mise à jour" et voilà.

Merci à tous pour les infos qui ont fini par me mettre sur la bonne piste.


----------

